# I wish there was an App for this !!!



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

* Anti-aircraft laser makes debut*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology/


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I want, I want!

I can use it to take down the annoying airplanes that fly over my property


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah YEAH great idea.... its ok go do it..... tell em I said it was ok !!!


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry that app is only avaible on Android


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

There should be an app for that, and when you touch the screen to activate the laser it should play this: 




Get work android developers


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

hahahahahaha that would be fantastic


----------

